# What does it feel like



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

What does it feel like?
I was just wondering.

Is there pain emedietely or shortly after being bitten? Or does it hurt right away?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

The one guy here that I spoke to didn't even know he was bit until he saw blood dripping on the rug.
Never experienced it myself


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I got bitten years ago, on the knuckle. It just felt like a bump, and didn't hurt at all at first. It hurt afterwards though!

If they bite you, it's fast and clean! I could see them doing some quick major damage, if your not careful.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i think it depends on how big the piranha is first..


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Got a pretty good one on the hand when I moved my Reds. The biggest one jumped out of the bucket I was moving them in, and not even thinking, I caught him out of mid air bare handed. Here's what happened. 
View attachment 175531

Might not look like much, but the cresent shapes you can see are roughly 1/4" deep, and they curve towards each other, meaning if he'd bit down just a little harder I would've probably been missing a chunk of my hand. It hurt like hell, both during and after the bite, and I bled like crazy. Not fun.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i got bit once years ago, when i worked in a pet shop. a shipment of piranha had come in and in those days they shipped them in bags wraped in newspaper so you couldn't see what was inside. i fliped the bag over and as i fliped the bag over to look inside a 6" rhom bit into the palm of my hand. it kinda hurt, but it bled like a bi*ch.

i got bit once years ago, when i worked in a pet shop. a shipment of piranha had come in and in those days they shipped them in bags wraped in newspaper so you couldn't see what was inside. i fliped the bag over and as i fliped the bag over to look inside a 6" rhom bit into the palm of my hand. it kinda hurt, but it bled like a bi*ch.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

It didn't happen to me, but how's this for an experience?... Read this: Piranha bite


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

crazy, thats some bite, ill have to read that thing when the hockey game is over.

Just read it. Is the person in the article a member of pfury?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

DAMN!!!!!!! now what can be worst.. my piranhas biting me like that or my pitbull sinking her fangs in my hand..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Damn......that's a nasty bit! My bite was the size of a pencil eraser. Nothing like that!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TobiasRieper said:


> crazy, thats some bite, ill have to read that thing when the hockey game is over.
> 
> Just read it. Is the person in the article a member of pfury?


Yep. His name is therizman here, but I haven't seen him around. I miss that guy


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Funny that this topic posted because my I work on the road and my wife was transferring some of my 3" reds from a tank. She some how got her fingers in the scooper and one lite her up. She said it didn't hurt until she got it out of the water and she has a nice little chunck missing now.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

"Most of the doctors were surprised 
to hear that i was going to keep the
fish and not either sell him or eat him''








i love that part...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> pitbull sinking her fangs in my hand..


Come on...not to be an ass but commets like this give pitbulls a bad rep.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

When my rhom got me, I also didnt feel a dan thing. Just blood and a chunk missing out of my hand.


----------

